

Show HN: SVG rendering engine for Unity - mfabbri77
https://www.assetstore.unity3d.com/en/#!/content/19822

======
Sonicmouse
"SVGAssets is a runtime library for reading SVG files and render them on
Texture2D objects."

Neat, but, wouldn't it be awesome to have access to the actual vector data
within the SVG as well?

Rasterizing an svg is trivial if the user had easy access to this
information... As well as doing all kinds of other really cool stuff with the
shapes, lines and curves.

Really cool though.. Good luck!

